# Split Location In a Residential Community



## sr4440 (Nov 30, 2016)

right next to your other hives would be fine.

Joe


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

If you use a Snelgrove board, the split can be made on the same stack as the original hive. Once it's queenright, you just set it down on its own base and you're done. A Snelgrove board split also keeps your yard very calm with no confused bees having to work out where to go in the early hours and/or days of the split. This may be an advantage in a small yard.

Nancy


----------

